# Which Wax for red Paintwork?



## flint (Dec 25, 2005)

I have just purchased a red Leon Cupra R, could any body recommend which zymol wax to use as the creme is for light paint and the carbon for dark paint. 

Or any other suggestions.

Many Thanks


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I almost brought a red 205 the other month.

I was planning Poorboys EX sealant with Carnuba and was going to top with Nattys Blue, Megs 26, Clearkote Carnuba Moose Wax or Souveran.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

beeste over on MOL UK raves about Zymol Destiny, he's gone from Megs #16, #26, Souveran, then finally the Zymol and cant give it enough praise

and heres his hard work
http://www.zdouk.com/CompetitionDetails.aspx?CompDate=01/11/2005

Alex


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

There is a chap on here and the megs forum called 'Beeste' who has a red monaro. he swears by the zymol destiny wax link to his car here

http://www.zdouk.com/CompetitionDetails.aspx?CompDate=01/11/2005

However in terms of bangs per buck I would recommend as Rich has the poorboys EX and megs #26, alternativly mezerna full molecular jacket (FMJ) is good too.

This is collinite 476s on a clio trophy - not quite the same red as yours iirc?










This is FMJ on the corsa bonnet










This is megs #21 on the saxo










FWIW (as I'm sure you know) if you concentrate on the prep work then most waxes look very similer once applied.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^LOL you beat me to it ALex!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

^^^
i'm not sure if they do it or not but you could always email Zymol UK and ask

Alex


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

save your money, dont buy zymol, buy one of the waxes rich recommends, a good option is nattys blue at £12 ish, with a good sealant underneath (i like megs #21 sealant)


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

zymol carbon works well on reds. Gives a good deep shine


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Zymol Destiny @ £407.00!!!!! WTF!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have some Zymol Destiny and it's great on Platinum Grey....I wouldn't pay £407 for it though!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich said:


> Zymol Destiny @ £407.00!!!!! WTF!


I think Beeste bought a 4 oz sampler pot for 'only' £60


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

£36 for me  
ebay link


----------



## flint (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the replies.

Where can i buy these products rich recommends please?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

serious performance or clean and shiny


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I was quite impressed by Collinite 845 IW on Red.


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.vertar.com/ if ur looking zymol


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

i use swissol onyx wax on my x reg golf


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

They recommend pinnacle souvrän paste wax for red cars...

http://www.mx5ocforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=28048&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

If you do go for Zymol then avoid Zymol 'Rouge' at all costs. It is apparently designed for red cars but its a very old formula that was made for the Beverly Hills Motor Company that went bust back in 1998 and Zymol have been trying to offload it on other people ever since.

However, if you like to put red crayon on your car then go for it.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That golf looks really nice. 

I would go for souvern or nattys, remember most expensive doesn't always mean best.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

And what would be best on a black car? I have tried souveran but still not happy....carbon or titanium from Zymol?


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

titanium has a higher wax content than carbon, so i'd go for the titanium but carbon would work well to


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Nattys Blue is nice on Black. Goes on and off easily and smells great!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

looks stunning....I have to get mine as shiny for the open top season! You get loads of attention on a balck shiny open top car


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

...Hi everybody!!

Your little black car looks pretty stunning to me.....how can you expect to improve that?

Anyway, how about trying some Zaino. I've heard nothing but good reports about it. Especially on reds and blacks. If you do try it please report back with pics tho 

For a red car - well at least the red on my car - the product that has produced the deepest gloss shine and lasted the longest is Zymol Destiny. BUT my search continues so I have bought Atlantique, Ital Glaze and Detail Wax to try out. I want to give the Zaino a run out but there is a really arrogant member on the HSV forum who uses it so out of principle I won't. <stamps foot down hard>.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^I agree with Beeste Zaino is the way for black!!



















If Beeste wil let me I'll drop him some Zaino to try lol, cast your prejudices aside!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Brazo, as usual I am humbled by your generosity  <unfolds arms and exits stage left shuffling with cheesy grin>.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Z2 or Z5? Z5 has very (emphasis on very!) minor swirl filling properties.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Ummm. Now that's a hard one. S'pose Z2? Or maybe Z5? Doh. No idea. I'll take what comes. It would be very interesting to see whether they would handle a top coat of Zymol.

Thanks Brazo!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark - Stop posting those pics and trying to tempt me!

Wacked a coat of Souveran on mine this morning - forgot how good it looks, a noticeable increase in gloss over the P21s


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't mean to **** on zymols party but neither carbon or titanium will look better than souvern. 

Remember wax/sealants are a last step product, you need flawless paintwork to get the best from a wax/sealant. 

What products did you use on the Mx5 pre souvern?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Ummm. Now that's a hard one. S'pose Z2? Or maybe Z5? Doh. No idea. I'll take what comes. It would be very interesting to see whether they would handle a top coat of Zymol.
> 
> Thanks Brazo!!


NP mate as said on MUK you saved me $30 today!!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I don't mean to **** on zymols party but neither carbon or titanium will look better than souvern.
> 
> Remember wax/sealants are a last step product, you need flawless paintwork to get the best from a wax/sealant.
> 
> What products did you use on the Mx5 pre souvern?


JJ_ doesn't like Zymol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol I like the more expensive stuff beeste, but the whole massage it in with your fingers is just a bit OTT even for me. If the neighbours saw me do that with a wax I would no longer have any friends  lol. 

I have titanium and carbon is in effect the lower down product of titanium. Titanium is no better than #16. 

I do feel that zymol need a more expansive range as their glaze/wax paste products I would say are not as good as a stand alone glaze topped with a stand alone wax. 

Ill get some pics of the titanium.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> lol I like the more expensive stuff beeste, but the whole massage it in with your fingers is just a bit OTT even for me. If the neighbours saw me do that with a wax I would no longer have any friends  lol.


LMAO! It is really weird (almost perverse) I have to admit....almost as bad as using a hair dryer to dry out the sills and door mirrors  And I do feel like a total prick doing it. 

I haven't tried Carbon or Titanium waxes so can't comment on those. Would like to see pics though as I would tend to agree that their premium products probably are not the equal of #16/Souveran etc.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Don't worry Beeste all that zymol nonsense will soon be over


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> ^^Don't worry Beeste all that zymol nonsense will soon be over


Thanks Dr Brazo! Can't wait  BUT that will mean SMUG-ARROGANT guy on HSV will win - OMG how will I cope....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Thanks Dr Brazo! Can't wait  BUT that will mean SMUG-ARROGANT guy on HSV will win - OMG how will I cope....


dont tell him

i was the same about Mothers products after a chat with Bling-Bling over on Megs UK, but after the service i've just got from the US i realised its just the UK side that are like your friend on HSV


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^Don't worry, I won't tell him. I didn't even bother telling them on HSV about the competition as he would only slag it off. Anyway, they found out about it yesterday when someone on there pointed them to it.....aaaaaghhhhh.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Link to HSV thread PPPPPPleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Dammit.....OK.....

http://www.hsv.org.uk/topic.asp?t=232011&f=69&h=27


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LMAO @ Booster


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

....aha "he" has posted on HSV at last.......grrrrr!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

2 words of praise, 3 lines of put downs.

looks like the both of you will have to enter the same show'n'shines so you can show him yours is better


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Same stuff, smaller qty but a shed lot less £££ 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zymol-Destiny...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just get some P21S & go out on the **** with the rest


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi there

I have 3 working combos, worked just fine with the following red cars :

Red S2000 - *pwc blue + nattys blue*









Red S2000 - *pwc blue + nattys blue + ( 5 months later ) ocw









*
Fiat Barchetta 2004 - Rmg + P21S










Akele abraço


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

pwc blue + nattys blue

that one wins for me wow! then the OCW popped up, and thats even better!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

They are 2 different kind of reds, but the S2000 turned very good with that combo...


----------

